# Driver’s License Exchange



## Slushpup

It’s me again. Right now I have a French driver’s license and a carte de resident, but I have been in Illinois, USA (Illinois has reciprocity with France) for the past 2 months and I foresee myself staying in Illinois for the next two years. My French DL is only valid in Illinois for 3 months, so I will need to get an Illinois DL. That means my French one will no longer be valid. If I go back to France in two years and my carte de resident is still valid, can I still do the DL exchange? I think the French rule is that you have to get a French DL within one year of becoming a French resident, so if I already have a carte de resident, will I be ineligible for the exchange? I dread the thought of having to go to French driving school and taking the tests…..And how would the DL process work if I became a French citizen while in the U.S.? I’m realizing it’s really hard to live between two countries. I wish it were a lot easier.😝


----------



## Bevdeforges

There IS a procedure for re-establishing your French license (and nationality isn't a part of it, so whether or not you get your French nationality before you return). Take a look here:








Démarches - Ministère de l'Intérieur


Le portail officiel du ministère de l’Intérieur consacré aux démarches administratives : carte grise, immatriculation, carte d'identité, passeport, permis de conduire, accueil des étrangers, acquisition et détention d'armes, associations, élections, réglementation routière, volontariats




www.demarches.interieur.gouv.fr




.
I leave you to wade through the requirements and stipulations, but it appears you will be good to go (unless, of course, they change the law in the next couple of years).


----------



## Slushpup

Thank you so very much!!


----------



## Peasant

You should think about taking the Illinois driving test and getting a "fresh" US license. That way you'll have two. US driving tests are really easy compared to European ones.


----------

